# Quoi de neuf ?



## Nath2609

Hola!
me gustaria saber como se dice "quoi de neuf?", no sé si podria ser "que tal?" o si es solo para decir "comment ça va?".
Muchas gracias


----------



## otichoc

¡Hola!

Puedes decir literalmente ¿QUÉ HAY DE NUEVO?

Un saludo,


----------



## esteban

!Hola!

En Colombia utilizamos la expresión !Quiubo! (= !?Qué hubo?! del verbo "haber") pero creo que es muy colombiana esta expresión...también decimos "!Qué cuentas!" (tú) / "!Qué contás!" (vos), del verbo "contar" (raconter)...

Saludos


----------



## otichoc

esteban said:


> !Hola!
> 
> En Colombia utilizamos la expresión !Quiubo! (= !?Qué hubo?! del verbo "haber") pero creo que es muy colombiana esta expresión...también decimos "!Qué cuentas!" (tú) / "!Qué contás!" (vos), del verbo "contar" (raconter)...
> 
> Saludos


 
En España me parece que no se utiliza la expresión ¡QUé HUBO! (al menos en este tiempo verbal -en todo caso ¿QUÉ HAY?), pero lo de ¿QUÉ CUENTAS? sí que la decimos también por aquí.

Un saludo,


----------



## CitoyenDuMonde

Creo que "¿Que hay de nuevo?" es la forma equivalente.  Además, de "Quihubo" los Colombianos se utilizan "¿Entonces qué? y "¿Qué más?"

Je vous en prie


----------



## Miguelillo 87

en México decimos ¿Qué hay de nuevo?, ¿qué pasó?


----------



## Nath2609

Gracias a todos! me parece que "que hay de nuevo?" y "que cuentas?" son mas proximos de "quoi de neuf?".


----------



## olives

puedes también decir eso :

"¿qué onda?"

se utiliza mucho "onda" para decir : "estar en la onda de algo" => "être dans la tendance, être branché, être dans le coup, à la dernière mode" etc...


Saludos ^^


----------



## otichoc

olives said:


> puedes también decir eso :
> 
> "¿qué onda?"
> 
> se utiliza mucho "onda" para decir : "estar en la onda de algo" => "être dans la tendance, être branché, être dans le coup, à la dernière mode" etc...
> 
> 
> Saludos ^^


 
Interesante... es la primera vez que oigo esa expresión, ¿en qué país se utiliza?
Un saludo,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

otichoc said:


> Interesante... es la primera vez que oigo esa expresión, ¿en qué país se utiliza?
> Un saludo,


Aquí en México utilizamos mucho esa expresión.-
¿Qué onda cómo te ha ido?= Comment ça va?, Qué mala onda eres = Tu est très ¿con? Peut être 
Eres muy buena onda = Tu est très sympa


----------



## CitoyenDuMonde

Olives,

Los mexicanos se utilizan esa expresión.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

CitoyenDuMonde said:


> Olives,
> 
> Los mexicanos se utilizan esa expresión.


Una pequeña anotación, espero te sirva, y sí efectivamente nous l'utilisons


----------



## CitoyenDuMonde

Merci beaucoup.  Muchas gracias...  Tu puedes decirme dónde viene esa expresión en Mejico.  ¿Si es un regionalismo o no?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

CitoyenDuMonde said:


> Merci beaucoup. Muchas gracias... Tu puedes decirme de dónde viene esa expresión en Mejico. ¿Si es un regionalismo o no?


Pues si es un regionalismo, es un regionalismo nacional, ya que creo que en todo México lo utilizamos, aunque no estoy 100% seguro nunca he estado en el sur.


----------



## Nath2609

pues la palabra "onda " sirve para decir muchas cosas diferentes? Y si dices "que onda como te ha ido?" a un español, por ejemplo, el lo entiendara? O hay que explicarlo?
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Nicoolax

Tambien se dice..

¿ Y ?

Cuando se sabe que la persona tiene noticias o cosas importante (visita al medico, examenes...)


----------



## spench

Si me acuerdo bien "?que onda?" tambien se utiliza en España, no ?


----------



## claudie

Qué onda wey ??!!!

Eso es tipico mexicano !!

saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

claudie said:


> ¿¿¡¡Qué onda wey  güey  ??!!!
> 
> ¡¡Eso es tipico mexicano !!
> 
> saludos


¡Sí muy mexicano! aunque en algún lado escuche que también en España lo entendian, ¿Algún Español?


----------



## claudie

si perdon sé que es "güey" pero casi todo el mundo lo escribe wey !!

saludos


----------



## Fernita

*¿Qué se cuenta?*
Es otra posibilidad.

En Argentina, los* jóvenes* usan muy a menudo: *¿Y, qué onda?*


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

En España, también saludar con un simple "¿Qué hay?" es de lo más corriente y corresponde al "quoi de neuf?". Otra opción más: "¿Qué te cuentas?"

Hasta luego


----------



## plemy

Si les colombiens disent 
Qué hubo,
j'ai souvent entendu commencer une conversation par
¿Qué hay?


----------



## traduttoretraditore

En Cuba se dice "Qué bola?" con acento en la a.


----------

